# Visual tricks for Built-Ins for off center window



## ralpal (Oct 15, 2015)

We are redoing our back bedroom for a nursery and I just got hardwood floors down and am moving to the built ins which will be painted white. Originally I was just going to do book cases but found two bathroom cabinets for $10 at a garage sale that I would like to incorporate. The issue I am running into is the window is not centered but to the left by roughly four inches. I am not sure if I am sweating something nobody but myself would notice especially since the door is on the right side but I am worried it will look 'off'.

I am thinking of adding 2 inches to each side of the left cabinet and center it on the window which would also make the left book case wider. Any tricks / advice you can offer would be appreciated. Hopefully these pictures (not to scale) help explain my question and sorry it is so dark the paint is a deep purple and lighting is bad.

Cheers!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cheat everything ....*

Move the right cabinet 1/2" to the right and add a filler strip to the wall. Move the left cabinet 1" to the left and add a filler strip to the wall. Paint everything purple, close the blinds, and put a dimmer on the lights... :blink:


----------



## ralpal (Oct 15, 2015)

My diagram is flipped. The 2 inch strips should be on the right cabinet to accommodate the 4 inch greater width difference. I am assuming I should have equal distance between the window frame and each bookshelf / open cabinet side.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I think if you keep the distance from each cabinet to the window and the wall the same, nobody will notice that one cabinet is larger than the other.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Masterjer said:


> I think if you keep the distance from each cabinet to the window and the wall the same, nobody will notice that one cabinet is larger than the other.


I agree, with white cabinets, and the dark wall, the contrast will draw you to the window. The white cabinets wont really draw your focus.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would build the cabinets the full width of the opening. I think that anything that you do to try and mask the off center will only draw attention to it.

By the way, the flash on your camera should have activated for that picture. I would check to see if it is working.

George


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Paint the filler strip the color of the wall.


----------

